
Curl: 19 years ago - josephscott
https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2017/03/20/19-years-ago/
======
leesalminen
19 years, just wow. I'm on year 3 and can't fathom doing this 6 more times.
Thank you for your hard work.

------
circlefavshape
> 19 years ago I hadn’t exactly established my “daily routine” of spare time
> development already but I was close and for the larger part of this period I
> have spent a few hours every day.

Holy shit. A few hours _every day_ is pretty much every free moment. For 19
years :o

------
sirishn
Any good alternatives to this?

